# Tree stand vs. Ground blind



## crittergitter (Feb 24, 2010)

Just found a great new spot today, crazy terrain for my part of the country. Lots of sandy hills filled with thorny black locust, surrounded by black oaks and coyote tracks everywhere! It seems that a treestand would give me alot more visibility for looking over the top of the grassy areas in the open. Or am i just advertizing that i'm there? I just want to set up perfect before i educate these guys in this pretty much virgin hunting ground.


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

Some guys do use treestands, I prefer sitting on the ground myself. If your calling them in with hand calls I would say no to a treestand. I coyote is smart enough to realize most rabbits dont climb trees. Pop up ground blinds are great but I like to be able to see and hear yotes coming in and a ground blind would hinder that. If you cant see then its pretty hard to kill something. Sounds like the cover is pretty thick, shotgunning them might not be a bad idea. If you can get to a spot were you have decent visibility for 50 to 75 yards you should be able to work them in good. Coyotes usualy feel very comfortable coming in when they can stay in cover, you might get some right in your lap. I know some of the ground I hunt is pretty thick, killed 3 this year inside 50 yards two of those were inside 35.


----------



## brownie (Mar 5, 2010)

i hunt in illinois alot of cover here so i prefer to get in a tree so i can see alot farther out


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 1, 2010)

Seems to go to personal preference, but I wouldn't shy away from a tree stand. The added visibility just might quicken your learning curve of the area. I have successfully called in coyotes for a kill, with a handheld call from a tree stand. Just stay alert and don't blow your cover when you see them coming. A couple of quick mouse squeaks can pique their interest and keep them coming to you, without giving you away.


----------



## snoman (Mar 4, 2010)

You might want to concider using a step ladder and shotgun. There was a good article in the "Trapper and Predator Caller" February issue.


----------

